# My Logitech G400 mouse keeps disconnecting



## Callumtrenholme (Oct 7, 2012)

Whenever I get it into a position where it stays connected I get a message saying USB Device not recognised. If i get a fix for this ill be eternally greatful. Its just ran out of warranty and im not wanting to buy a new one to be honest. This shouldnt need to be soldered, ive looked inside the mouse and it seems to be connected to a connector, but ive tried pulling it out and it aint budging. By connector I mean one of these. Ill post a picture below. Im not that good with hardware.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely causes are batteries, transmitter in the mouse, or the actual dongle/receiver is faulty.


----------

